# Video Snowboard Reviews



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

I just saw this on youtube and figured I'd share! It's for *2011 K2 WWW wide*! Guy has other revs. as well. Pretty decent and complete. Cheers...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

10chars&Junk

=)


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

thnx! I thought it was just loading! But I had the wrong code all along.  Cheers..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

He's been posted before. I linked all of his videos on sbnet's community forum:

Sideways Life. Connecting Riders Everywhere - Public Videos - Added Recently

He has an awesome style of reviewing. I wish he would do more. He's employed by ESPN though so obviously he has access to sick camera shots and a good mic.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Thnx Leo.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah I've seen all of his videos. I really like the way he does his reviews, wish more people did it that way. Video and sound quality is always top notch.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That guy makes me fucking laugh. If I had the equipment and time I would just do my reviews that way.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I've been on a chairlift with that guy. He was big and wearing all black with the same Adidas goggles riding a Burton hero. So yeah he was pretty friendly.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If he hasn't given a board a bad review I don't trust him.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If he hasn't given a board a bad review I don't trust him.


He's only done three reviews. Not all reviews are going to be bad. He's mainly just giving you his impression of the board as he rides them. He does a little comparison to the other boards he reviewed too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nivek said:


> If he hasn't given a board a bad review I don't trust him.


To be fair, he's only ridden highly rated boards. He does say what he doesn't like about them though like the Machete flex rating.

I wish everyone would do reviews like this as well. Sad thing is, not everyone can afford ESPN level equipment. Of course his stuff will be top notch.

I would love to see BA do that! I still want to see a video of you riding in general BA. I know you have some somewhere! I heard stories about your crazy presses.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That guy makes me fucking laugh. If I had the equipment and time I would just do my reviews that way.


That would nice to see! 

You don't need much equipment really! just a GoPro helmet cam, a friend with a 2nd cam and a phone with good set of speaker/mike (ultimate ears) and video edit software. 

Cheers...


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

In my mind I imagine watching a video of BA riding to look something similar to one of GWAR's music videos.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> To be fair, he's only ridden highly rated boards. He does say what he doesn't like about them though like the Machete flex rating.


Understood, I didn't watch any of his stuff so I didn't know. I've run into that same problem myself. I've really only given maybe one bad review, everything I tend to grab end up great boards.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Where the hell do people hear about me doing insane presses? Was Dave talking about me doing moving Tail Blocks?

Like I've said I wish I had the equipment and time to do it. With the amount of stuff I review I seriously need to hire a filmer that will ride with me daily and edit together a review daily. It's more work than I have time for. Hell think about this I'm doing 100 days of product reviews starting next month I have 30 something reviews stock piled for that and I'm sitting here looking at 12 more things that I have yet to ride that I need to review still.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Where the hell do people hear about me doing insane presses? Was Dave talking about me doing moving Tail Blocks?


I don't recall any presses but I did take notice of those moving tailblocks. I dig it. I want to do that. But every time I picture myself attempting one, I imagine myself catching an edge & pinwheeling in to a faceplant.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pics of BA.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

One of those is the real deal!


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Pics of BA.



Is it just me, or do those boots look GIGANTIC!  Moon boots! Oh man, look at my hands...:laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

gauntlet09 said:


> Is it just me, or do those boots look GIGANTIC!  Moon boots! Oh man, look at my hands...:laugh:


Well I bet BA forgot that the liner tongue sits inside the liner and not on the outside. He also tucks his pants in between his liner and shell for more steeze. Duh.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> One of those is the real deal!


must be the first pic. =P


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What can I say I'm still working on that falling leaf thing.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

love the review for the rossignol

"its like a mixture of, if you're emo-goth, wearing an affliction t-shirt, who hates life.." bahahahahahahahaha

i really enjoy his videos, like others have said, good quality video and sound. his explanations are nice too. and his accent is cool lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kayin said:


> love the review for the rossignol
> 
> "its like a mixture of, if you're emo-goth, wearing an affliction t-shirt, who hates life.." bahahahahahahahaha
> 
> i really enjoy his videos, like others have said, good quality video and sound. his explanations are nice too. and his accent is cool lol


This is exactly why BA needs to do this. Commentary alone is going to be worth it lol!

Skier snakes BA's line

BA: Fucking tundra wookie dick sucking whale vagina!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't say it like that and I don't get snaked I only snake people.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That guy makes me fucking laugh. If I had the equipment and time I would just do my reviews that way.


If you had the equipment? No digital camera? No friend to hold the camera?
Nobody is looking for a super produced segment. I would just like to see you ride instead of typing.
Are there any videos of you riding? Has anyone seen you ride? Anybody can type about how they break boards and hit 50ft gaps.
Are you just a poser BA?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see this unfold...

By the way SS, I'm actually more interested to see you ride. You jumped into this forum out of nowhere and started talking like you are some sort of GOD. Let's see your videos. Lot of members here have seen BA ride and a lot more are familiar with his credibility already. You on the other hand are a big talking unknown.

I'm grabbing some popcorn now.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> By the way SS, I'm actually more interested to see you ride. You jumped into this forum out of nowhere and started talking like you are some sort of GOD. Let's see your videos. Lot of members here have seen BA ride and a lot more are familiar with his credibility already. You on the other hand are a big talking unknown


You can add me to that list... lessee it SS.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

Leo said:


> I can't wait to see this unfold...
> 
> By the way SS, I'm actually more interested to see you ride. You jumped into this forum out of nowhere and started talking like you are some sort of GOD. Let's see your videos. Lot of members here have seen BA ride and a lot more are familiar with his credibility already. You on the other hand are a big talking unknown.
> 
> I'm grabbing some popcorn now.


You’re right I’m a nobody.
BA has a website devoted to snowboarding and 4,000+ posts.

How can you defend a dumbass statement like "If I had the equipment and time I would just do my reviews that way."

But, you are also one of those dumb fucks that cant figure out Union toe straps.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> If you had the equipment? No digital camera? No friend to hold the camera?
> Nobody is looking for a super produced segment. I would just like to see you ride instead of typing.
> Are there any videos of you riding? Has anyone seen you ride? Anybody can type about how they break boards and hit 50ft gaps.
> Are you just a poser BA?


Huge poser thought you knew that by now? I don't even snowboard just ride my Revel 8 ski blades and lay down some mean K Feds on them! Ski Bladding for life we're bringing it back to the X games!

If you want to see me ride come out and visit we'll go make some laps. I've ridden with enough people that they know I can ride. Anyone that knows me knows I ride for me and don't give a shit to make other people happy if that means I want to tindy over a jump cool if it means I want to go tail tap the end of a box even better. And yeah I don't have a good digital camera, editing equipment, or the time to do it, and I'm certainly not going to make my friends give up their time to follow cam me. Although I am working on lining something hilarious up for next year that would have me on video so if it falls together you'll get to see me ride around in a pink unitard on a monoski.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Huge poser thought you knew that by now? I don't even snowboard just ride my Revel 8 ski blades and lay down some mean K Feds on them! Ski Bladding for life we're bringing it back to the X games!
> 
> If you want to see me ride come out and visit we'll go make some laps. I've ridden with enough people that they know I can ride. Anyone that knows me knows I ride for me and don't give a shit to make other people happy if that means I want to tindy over a jump cool if it means I want to go tail tap the end of a box even better. And yeah I don't have a good digital camera, editing equipment, or the time to do it, and I'm certainly not going to make my friends give up their time to follow cam me. Although I am working on lining something hilarious up for next year that would have me on video so if it falls together you'll get to see me ride around in a pink unitard on a monoski.


Exactly the kind of response I was expecting from you.

You have really good pics on your website from your digital camera. Do you have one of the only digital cameras in the world that doesn’t have video? And why would you need editing equipment?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SilverSurfer said:


> You’re right I’m a nobody.
> BA has a website devoted to snowboarding and 4,000+ posts.
> 
> How can you defend a dumbass statement like "If I had the equipment and time I would just do my reviews that way."
> ...


First of all, just plain video recorders aren't going to give you the quality of someone that is working for ESPN. Second, the guy has a mic system so you can hear everything he says in real-time without the background noise.

You are seriously a dumbfuck to think that this type of equipment is readily handy. If BA did a normal video of his riding, then it would look like the millions of other videos out there.

And I'm a dumbfuck for not figuring out Union straps? Wait, so you're telling me that even though Rossignol bindings fit perfectly out of a demo tent, I'm a dumbfuck for Unions fitting so poorly? Adjustments are one thing, having to dick around with a normal toe cap to get it to fit no where near decent is another. A ski heavy company designs a better toe cap. So go ahead, keep defending Union, a binding specific company. I see so many Union supporters frankensteining the toe caps. I guess their own fans are dumbfucks too.

Still waiting for your video GOD. Maybe we aren't worthy?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

man why does everything on forums turn into a major bitch-fest with a bunch of e-thugs showing how tough they can type? seriously, its the reason I don't go to the car forum that i used to frequent anymore cause any random thread would turn into the "OGs" vs the "noobs" in bitching it out!

quit fucking arguing about the stupidest shit in the world like 5 year old boys fighting over lego! srsly!! what are you guys going to do, have a "ride-off"?!?! for fucks sake! you all obviously love snowboarding and all obviously love your gear. you don't need to prove anything to anyone!

i'm sorry, but i really don't want this forum to be ruined by shit like this!

/rant


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Only certain members contribute to what you are describing and Silver Surfer is one of them. From day 1 he acted like that. Seems like he needs to join Easy Loungin. Actually, I'm already guessing he's a member there as he reminds me of someone.

These forums are much better compared to others. Just that older members here don't take shit especially from an outsider like Silver who instigates dumb shit like this.

In the end, I'm all out of snow and I get all warm and fuzzy inside when I get to debate/argue


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Still snowing around here Leo. Just had a great powder day on Monday actually. You should probably come out...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Still snowing around here Leo. Just had a great powder day on Monday actually. You should probably come out...


The second I get fired from my job, I'm packing up the wife and kid and moving to your neighborhood or wolfy's.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well then, walk into you bosses office climb up on the desk and take a huge shit on it. That'll probably set it all into motion for you...:laugh:


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

Leo said:


> First of all, just plain video recorders aren't going to give you the quality of someone that is working for ESPN. Second, the guy has a mic system so you can hear everything he says in real-time without the background noise.
> 
> You are seriously a dumbfuck to think that this type of equipment is readily handy. If BA did a normal video of his riding, then it would look like the millions of other videos out there.
> 
> ...


Why are you defending him? 
My $150.00 Casio has excellent video capabilities.

This is starting to be my all time favorite quote from BA.
"If I had the equipment and time I would just do my reviews that way." 

You have time to rack up 4,000+ post on this site but, you're pressed for time 
when it comes to showing people your REAL riding skills.
Keep on typing BA, it is what you do best.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You still haven't posted up any video. Pot, Kettle?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It may come across as a BA defense, but that's only because I'm calling you out for your stupidity. You're comparing a $150.00 casio to a rider who is filmed by ESPN? Really???

I'm also calling you out since you're one to talk about videos seeing as how you never posted one of yourself. Don't call others out for something that you haven't even provided.

What is your goal exactly? To make enemies out of this entire community? Or is it simply to keep making yourself look like a jackass? Do us all a favor and stay in easy lounging.

On second thought, keep posting here. You make shit interesting


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

4000 posts on here oh no I post one liners more than half the time. So should I just assume you're just jealous of my life or what?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm thinking this is BA and his friends hitting some powder in the PNW....

Fingured I'd just put an end to this and let you get your stoke on....

http://vimeo.com/21959827


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 4000 posts on here oh no I post one liners more than half the time. So should I just assume you're just jealous of my life or what?


I'll go with "or what" your life seems like one that you have created through the keyboard on the internet, sad really. The best any of your internet friends could come up with was a video that they think might be you, again sad. 

I think that video was shot with a $200.00 GoPro camera. You dummy Leo.

Take some notes from The All Black Snowboarder guy. Although, Im sure none of us will ever see you ride.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I've seen BA ride and I am pretty sure he has more days on snow this season than half of the forum combined. Certainly more than you do. Dude basically lives next to the chairlift of a world class resort. Can you say the same?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SilverSurfer said:


> I think that video was shot with a $200.00 GoPro camera. You dummy Leo.


Now I just think you're straight trolling lol.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

This thread delivers :thumbsup:


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> I'm thinking this is BA and his friends hitting some powder in the PNW....
> 
> Fingured I'd just put an end to this and let you get your stoke on....
> 
> Epic March on Vimeo


great video..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> I'll go with "or what" your life seems like one that you have created through the keyboard on the internet, sad really. The best any of your internet friends could come up with was a video that they think might be you, again sad.
> 
> I think that video was shot with a $200.00 GoPro camera. You dummy Leo.
> 
> Take some notes from The All Black Snowboarder guy. Although, Im sure none of us will ever see you ride.


Are you pissed I didn't answer your email to me praising me on February 5th of last year? Or is it I didn't acknowledge your praising comments of me on my site? Lets be honest here you have a boner for me and are pissed that I won't let you plug my butt hole. Oh and while you were writing this I was up riding having fun for day 127.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you pissed I didn't answer your email to me praising me on February 5th of last year? Or is it I didn't acknowledge your praising comments of me on my site? Lets be honest here you have a boner for me and are pissed that I won't let you plug my butt hole. Oh and while you were writing this I was up riding having fun for day 127.


Trust me dude, I have never emailed you.
How do you get away with all the gay references? Mods, you are very quick to stop anyone else. 
Tell everyone, that is not you in the video link in the above post.
Still no video or links to video of you riding. You would think that someone who talks as much shit as you, would be proud of their riding and would have no problem showing everyone.
I think I have even seen a video of Leo on here, but not you. Why?

Like I said before keep typing BA, it really is what you do best.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> Trust me dude, I have never emailed you.
> How do you get away with all the gay references? Mods, you are very quick to stop anyone else.
> Tell everyone, that is not you in the video link in the above post.
> Still no video or links to video of you riding. You would think that someone who talks as much shit as you, would be proud of their riding and would have no problem showing everyone.
> ...


The video is not of him, and I never intended for anyone to really think it was. I tried to add enough sarcasm to the post but it must not have come through. 

I just thought I could give you guys a little powder stoke to end the pissing match. I mean we all love the same isht, right?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

To be honest, it's just time for this thread to die...


----------

